# Site Load Time Utility?



## marathoneer (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello!

Could someone please advise a utility to test site load times? So I can provide it with a URL to fetch and it will return the time it took.

I hope there has been some work done to accomplish this and ported to freebsd FreeBSD.

Thanks.


----------



## hockey97 (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't know if it has been ported to FreeBSD but with Google chrome the*re* is a tool called developers tools. You can debug code and even there is an area where it can show you load times of JavaScript, images and html files of the website. Firefox has a plugin called firebug that does the same. I don't know if that is what you*'re* looking for? *A*nd if that is included with the browsers offered in FreeBSD OS. I know FreeBSD has Firefox. *L*ook into a plugin called firebug.


----------



## ecazamir (Mar 24, 2012)

A very powerful tool for this purpose is the PageSpeed add-on for Firefox. This tool requires Firebug, another utility very useful for those who want to debug web content.


----------



## Ajira (Mar 24, 2012)

I always use a site called Pingdom for it. They also give tips on how to improve stuff, etc..


----------



## marathoneer (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm looking for console utility.


----------



## idle (Mar 25, 2012)

ab - ApacheBench, utility come with apache port.


----------

